# 2011 Chevrolet Cruze 1.8 LT Automatic Gearbox Failure



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You bought a used car, which means you bought someone else's problems. What was the power train warranty on the 2011 Cruze in Great Britain? If it's 5 years/160,000 KM (same as the US/Canada) this may be covered under the power train warranty depending on when the car was first purchased. You didn't say, so I suspect you did NOT purchase the car at a GM dealership. Call GM and see if they will cover it before having a third party fix the car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> What was the power train warranty on the 2011 Cruze in Great Britain?


From what I can tell, there isn't a powertrain warranty - just the general warranty (3 years).



obermd said:


> Call GM and see if they will cover it before having a third party fix the car.


It's certainly worth a phone call. It's also worth calling around. It sounds to me like you might be dealing with a used car dealer. An independent might give you a better price.


----------



## davekris (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply everyone. Bought the car through Perry's who are a dealership for Chevrolet. Three year warranty had run out so purchased an extra year "EasyCare Gold Warranty" that supposed to cover all mechanical/electrical and says claim limit N/A so understood I would be fine. Had a boot catch fixed last month no problems but now because this is such a big and costly job, they are telling me warranty is for only up to £500!!! So having problems there that trying to sort if possible. I just cannot believe the cost to have it fixed as break down of costing is £700-£800 for labour and £6000-£6500 for the gearbox alone, that the unbelievable part.
Apologies to anyone who thinks I should not be writing on here but just wanted to find out if this sort of costing is normal for a cruze!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

davekris said:


> Thanks for the reply everyone. Bought the car through Perry's who are a dealership for Chevrolet. Three year warranty had run out so purchased an extra year "EasyCare Gold Warranty" that supposed to cover all mechanical/electrical and says claim limit N/A so understood I would be fine. Had a boot catch fixed last month no problems but now because this is such a big and costly job, they are telling me warranty is for only up to £500!!! So having problems there that trying to sort if possible. I just cannot believe the cost to have it fixed as break down of costing is £700-£800 for labour and £6000-£6500 for the gearbox alone, that the unbelievable part.
> Apologies to anyone who thinks I should not be writing on here but just wanted to find out if this sort of costing is normal for a cruze!


OP?
That price is insane!

U.S. readers.....for perspective, 6000 British Pound Sterling converts to $9199.00 U.S.Dollars!!!!!!!

So, the forum can't provide much beyond telling you you're being hammered.......!

I don't know if you should direct your anger at G.M. or whomever is coming up with this incredible estimate!
I also would be looking into the legal aspects of this warranty company denying the claim......but I don't know how these things play out in the UK.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

This side of the pond, GM's MSRP for a 2011 LS automatic transaxle is less than $2400. Even less for manual.

That's less than 1575 British pound.

Something is really wrong with the price on that gearbox.


----------



## davekris (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks to everyone replying. I have contacted GM in the Uk and I will also be looking into possible legal action through false information as dealership told me servicing would be in 12,000 miles so ca would have been due a service around 17,000. Currently at just over 16,500 so was expecting service coming up. They now tell me I was told wrong and it is every 10,000 miles and so I am over the allotted service time scale so even if warranty did cover the gearbox, to late as it is now invalid as it has not been serviced!
My views on dealerships and getting a newer car being a good idea for you is a thing of the past as I think it will be back to the old model cars with straight mechanics and less computerised everything, as never had this much hassle and worry in the old days.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

A colleague of mine recently had the same issue on his 2011 1.8L LS Auto (Korean built) . 

Cruze wont go forward, but reverse worked perfect. 
The dealer just replaced the car's TCM and not the gearbox.

TCM replacement put a hole in his pocket equivalent to USD1800.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

davekris said:


> Thanks to everyone replying. I have contacted GM in the Uk and I will also be looking into possible legal action through false information as dealership told me servicing would be in 12,000 miles so ca would have been due a service around 17,000. Currently at just over 16,500 so was expecting service coming up. They now tell me I was told wrong and it is every 10,000 miles and so I am over the allotted service time scale so even if warranty did cover the gearbox, to late as it is now invalid as it has not been serviced!
> My views on dealerships and getting a newer car being a good idea for you is a thing of the past as I think it will be back to the old model cars with straight mechanics and less computerised everything, as never had this much hassle and worry in the old days.
> Thanks again everyone


I hope you have a owners manual showing service frequency and please do not believe the dealer.
In this country, the automatic transmission service on YOUR car is called for at 100,000 miles.....I think thats about 160,000k over there.
Hope you can check your manual but the mileage you are being quoted is way out of line.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

davekris said:


> Thanks to everyone replying. I have contacted GM in the Uk and I will also be looking into possible legal action through false information as dealership told me servicing would be in 12,000 miles so ca would have been due a service around 17,000. Currently at just over 16,500 so was expecting service coming up. They now tell me I was told wrong and it is every 10,000 miles and so I am over the allotted service time scale so even if warranty did cover the gearbox, to late as it is now invalid as it has not been serviced!


Looking at the UK manual for MY12, I can't find any service requirement for the transmission before 45,000mi/75,000Km. The only thing around 10K that I know of is to check the *engine* oil. Even if you are over, that has nothing to do with a transmission failure.

At this point I'd suggest you retrieve your car and get it over to another dealership. This one is not to be trusted and you do not want them fixing your car.


----------



## davekris (Jun 6, 2015)

At last it is a good day. Been chasing around for different quotes and have been getting reasonable ones around the £2000 mark and as I have been saying, gearbox casing still good so just sort out what is inside that has gone wrong. sadly the dealership just replace the whole gearbox! Waste of money but thankfully not my money now.
Stood my ground and took all my receipts and paperwork and proved I was covered and all the information/excuses they had pulled out their backside was a load of cr*p! Warranty accepted so they pay now. Still saying gearbox cost just over £6000, ridiculous!
Thanks again everyone for your comments, really appreciated


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations. I really wish GM would crack down on dealerships that pull this crap.


----------

